# Essential oils,yoga



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I haven't played around with oils much...I find them overwhelming and there's too much conflicting information out there. However, I think yoga is truly life-changing.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I do everyday stretches, morning and night, but can't say I've tried any oils...other than using lavender oils on my bed sheets and pillow cases.

My sister does though, and she does all sorts of weird yoga poses and stuff that I could never do without snapping!!

I do, do some kind of warm-up before riding...just a couple of stretches and an exercise for my bad shoulders.


----------



## Barrelracer1019 (Oct 4, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> I haven't played around with oils much...I find them overwhelming and there's too much conflicting information out there. However, I think yoga is truly life-changing.


I agree oils are pretty conflicting,so I only use them when needed ,you can also use them on your horses.I haven't done this personally,but I know many people who do .I do like to do yoga,I pretty much grew up doing yoga,since my mom is a massage therapist/yoga/hoop dance instructor .I usually stretch before and after riding.I don't always do this though .😃:gallop:


----------

